# 1970 engine?



## SmokeyBrisket (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey guys! I have a question about the engine in pics below. I don't have the car yet so I don't know the info on block. Does this look like a newer engine?


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not sure about that engine, but that air cleaner doesn't look like it came from a GTO let alone 1970. Looks like the one I had on my 1977 Trans Am


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*.....*

the power steering brackets are not 70

and the passenger exhaust manifold looks 73 n newer

do I see an egr intake .... ?

and the intake hardware on the front looks unlike a 70

not a 70 engine color

wrong air cleaner

just my .02 worth:nerd:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's really tough to tell from that one photo. To be certain you really do need the various codes from the block, the most important one being the 4-character date code from the top rear near the distributor.

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Could even be a 350CI. Without the engine block code & head numbers, it could be anything at this point.


----------

